# Waring Pro DF280 Fryer discontinued??



## 1031creative (May 22, 2016)

I was considering getting one of these, but all dealers are listing it as discontinued... Waring still shows it as a current product, but nobody stocks it anymore. Anybody have any insight??
Or any other recommendations for a nicer home Fryer (price isn't an issue, just good features and quality)?
Thanks!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Take a look here- http://www.cheftalk.com/t/80457/best-deep-fryer-for-home-use


----------

